# Little lady all jazzed p



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have fitted my little La Pavoni with the group head pressure gauge , boiler pressure gauge , an old temperature gauge I had and a V2.1 steam nozzle .. Everything looked ok so I decided to have ago . A very quick read thru the forum and went for it .. Set the grinder a whole number finer .. I need to read some more . The shot didn't look that good , the grind was way too fine .. But it tasted OK .. The steam tip worked really well ?. The intention is to use it in the evening for decaf until I get the hang of it .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

She looks such a smarty-pants ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> She looks such a smarty-pants


dude builds a Milly Pavoni...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> > She looks such a smarty-pants
> ...


 Milly doesn't have a V2.1 nozzle ,prof ???


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Temp sensor looks like E61 group temp sensor. Is it the same and where is it fitted?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Temp sensor looks like E61 group temp sensor. Is it the same and where is it fitted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 No it's one that came with one of the old dismantled La Pavoni I've got .. It is one with an exposed wire end . It is sitting under the o ring on the group ..


----------

